# My New Toy



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Well, I finally broke down and bought a TruCut Reel. Unfortunately it's raining right now and I can't mow, so I'm posting some pics to make myself feel better.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

Congrats! I just got one too, but it's the P20 with no roller reel


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Congrats on the new toy...


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Rain?? Never stops me from Reel Mowing!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

crussell said:


> Rain?? Never stops me from Reel Mowing!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Congrats on the new toy...


Thanks man! I'm so egar to get out there and mow. It's like seeing your Christmas present but you can't play with it yet.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

joeker said:


> Congrats! I just got one too, but it's the P20 with no roller reel


Thanks! I found this one used on Craig's List, the guy bought it to mow one clients lawn for four years and his client moved so he had no use for it. I saw it and couldn't pass it up. My wife thinks I've gone insane. :lol:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

My wife thinks I've gone insane. :lol:
[/quote]

That's a common theme around TLF


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> My wife thinks I've gone insane. :lol:


That's a common theme around TLF
[/quote]

Is it the same when they roll the eyes because your headed out to cut??


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> joeker said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! I just got one too, but it's the P20 with no roller reel
> ...


If you got a 4 year old unit at a good price then you probably got a steal! What height do you or did you cut at with the rotary vs the new reel mower? My wife seriously thinks I have lost it


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > My wife thinks I've gone insane. :lol:
> ...


Is it the same when they roll the eyes because your headed out to cut?? 
[/quote]

I sent my girlfriend this when I registered for TLF. She knows exactly what happens every time I join a new forum


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

joeker said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Shindoman said:
> ...


I sent my girlfriend this when I registered for TLF. She knows exactly what happens every time I join a new forum








[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Rain is a problem if you've got a rotary. With a reel, it makes cleanup easier, and you don't sweat as much


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

ctrav said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> > joeker said:
> ...


So the reel mower is a 2013 the guy bought it new for $1,800 and I bought it from him at $800. With my rotary I use to cut the SA at 3 1/2" - 4", but this year I've maintained my HOC at 2 1/4" and the SA has never looked better. The Reel will mow right at 
a max height of 2 1/2" with the roller and 3" with the caster wheels.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker your all set then...excellent score on the new toy!!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup: Congrats!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Tested out the TruCut for a few rows. Ain't no doubt it'll stripe the SA.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Tested out the TruCut for a few rows. Ain't no doubt it'll stripe the SA.


Show off...  :thumbup:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

ctrav said:


> BakerGreenLawnMaker said:
> 
> 
> > Tested out the TruCut for a few rows. Ain't no doubt it'll stripe the SA.
> ...


 :nod: :mrgreen:


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Well, I finally broke down and bought a TruCut Reel. Unfortunately it's raining right now and I can't mow, so I'm posting some pics to make myself feel better.


Looks good. I love the manicure cut guy on youtube using one of these. Looks like a great solid commercial machine, I think their incredible range of height adjustments is really great too. Nice addition!


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Dang I want one of those bad for my st aug!


----------

